# Hat jemand Lust Fotos zu bearbeiten?



## Lissystar (30. Juli 2011)

Huhu, ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich. 
Ich habe ja schonmal vor ein paar Jahren ein paar Fotos von mir hier bearbeiten lassen, das findet man auch noch im Showroom: http://www.tutorials.de/bildbearbeitung-illustration/291169-lissystar-bildbearbeitung.html 

Ich habe wieder ein paar Fotos die ich gerne bearbeiten lassen würde, vielleicht haben ja ein paar Leute Lust dann schreibt mir einfach, ich würde mich freuen und bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse


----------



## smileyml (30. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich gehört es in die Jobbörse.
Aber da es hier darum geht, mehrere User die Bilder bearbeiten zu lassen, kann ich es mir als kreativen Prozeß vorerst auch hier gut vorstellen und verschiebe es erst einmal nicht.

Du kannst dir ja überlegen, ob du die Bilder hier direkt allen anbieten willst (z.B. in einer zip) oder aber weiterhin auf die Reaktionen wartest. Die zip kannst du ja im Zweifel später auch löschen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Leola13 (10. August 2011)

Hai,

dein PN Postfach ist voll.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Link vergessen ******


----------



## Lissystar (11. August 2011)

Ja hab es wieder geleert


----------

